

More College Students Selling Stock–in Themselves - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/more-college-students-selling-stockin-themselves-1438791977

======
chatbot2046
Interesting... my entrepreneurial side is kinda fascinated. Another part of me
finds it a bit sad.

